# Propane



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We're approaching 2 years with our Outback so I thought I would get the tanks refilled today, before the new 'season' really gets started. The front tank still has plenty of fuel in it and the rear tank is full. We usually use electric appliances since it's already paid for with the campsite, but we've ran the furnace several times. We cook with the gas cook tops all the time. Plus the water heater. We still have a lot of propane. I'm pleased with this, but it raised the question,
Does propane get 'stale' like gasoline does?? 
Another thing I noticed while checking the tanks. There is a lever just above the regulator that says 'supply' on it with an arrow that points to the front tank. Does this automatically switch to the other tank when the first runs out?? Or does it have to be switched to the rear tank manually??
I know I should know this by now, but like I said,,,, I've never had to mess with the propane bottles before.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Propane does not go stale so you are okay there.

The tank switch over lever is automatic but there is a requirement for you to manually change it after the tanks switch automatically?

I will run though the sequence of events.

Lets start with two full tanks When you first connect them lets point the supply lever to the front. You will notice that the level indicator window (located just above the lever) is red.

Open the front tank and the level indicator will move to green. Open the back tank and you are now ready to burn some gas.

Now after cooking lots, heating lots more water and keeping the chill off in the trailer you have used all the propane in the front tank. If this happens while you are frying bacon in the morning it would not be the end of the world to go out and change tanks but you would not want to go out on a cold night and fiddle with it. So now the Auto switch over comes into play.

The level indicator will show red but since both tanks are open the system is now using the rear tank, even if the supply lever is pointing to the front tank.

Since you now want to get the front tank filled but keep cooking the bacon. You just move the supply lever to the rear tank. The level indicator will go green again.

You can now close the front tank valve and disconnect the hose and take the bottle to be filled. The rear tank is safely supplying the system.

When you fill the front tank you just put it back into the trailer, connect the hose and open the valve. Leave the supply lever point to the rear tank until it is empty and it will switch to the front tank and the whole thing starts again.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

And so begins the vicious cycle......









Sorry, couldn't resist that one.

Andy is correct.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great explanation!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks CamperAndy,
I appreciate the info. Our bacon WILL fry. 
Seriously,,,, very good explanation. 
Thanks.


----------

